# new semi v mod



## snowboardinmn (Apr 9, 2008)

hi finally the Minnesota weather has let me start working on my jon
today all i could do was strip and start painting my trailer. I am planning on often updating this post as i will be doing alot of work. i would love to see your feedback.


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for joining. It's been a long crappy winter for sure. Boat and trailer appear to be in good shape. Looks like surface rust on the trailer? That will look brand new when you paint it up.


----------



## caddyjosh (Apr 10, 2008)

welcome to the forum nice project you got there it is addicting I am almost done and now I am on the hunt for another tin boat. How do you guys do it with out ending up with 20 tin boat all done up in your back yards.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard - looks like a nice project you got started.

Here is to warmer weather 8) 8)


----------



## snowboardinmn (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks ill post some pictures or the trailer. I got only about half painted yestersay. Then it got dark  


The plans are adding decking. swivel seats. some storage and more.

thanks for all the fast feedback


----------



## Nickk (Apr 10, 2008)

you snowboard in Minnesota?

Do you skate too?


----------



## snowboardinmn (Apr 12, 2008)

still snowing here so i could not get any work done since the last post


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 12, 2008)

snowboardinmn said:


> still snowing here so i could not get any work done since the last post



It is 80* here in Pennsylvania, what part of Siberia are you in?


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like a great project boat and trailer! 8)


----------



## snowboardinmn (Apr 12, 2008)

around the twin cities it should be nice next week so i should be able to get some work done


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 12, 2008)

caddyjosh said:


> welcome to the forum nice project you got there it is addicting I am almost done and now I am on the hunt for another tin boat. How do you guys do it with out ending up with 20 tin boat all done up in your back yards.


Have you seen my back yard?.....


----------



## snowboardinmn (Apr 13, 2008)

so it was a nice day today and i got to do some work
i got one coat of paint on after a ton of sanding 
tell me what you think


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2008)

Like night and day! Good job!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks good! Glad to see someone is having some decent weather 8)


----------



## russo (Apr 13, 2008)

doesnt even look like the same trailer, nice


----------



## fowlmood77 (Apr 13, 2008)

snowboardinmn said:


>



Looks like you got a little overspray on the truck lol I know its salt residue but that was what I thought at first


----------



## snowboardinmn (Apr 13, 2008)

its not salt its dirt i went mudding the other day ha


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 13, 2008)

fowlmood77 said:


> snowboardinmn said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



yea man... look at the car behind his..... theirs doesnt have that stuff on it. lol  :lol:


----------



## snowboardinmn (Apr 23, 2008)

so i got some more work done. I got my trailer coated with three coats now got all the bunks back on and rollers. All i have let on it is wireing.
now its time to start on the boat. Over the past few days i have been scrapeing the bottom clear of paint. I am very close to finished now. Just some polish and she will look nice.
next post will be re painting the boat. Then comes decking and wireing


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice work!!! Look forward to rest of the project!


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## muskie man (Apr 28, 2008)

i hope to be fishing out of that boat this summer


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2008)

muskie man said:


> i hope to be fishing out of that boat this summer




:WELCOME:

Thanks for joining! 


And we hope to see some Big Muskie pics while your sitting on that boat! :beer:


----------



## snowboardinmn (May 2, 2008)

well yesterday i got one coat of paint on the boat 
still about two more coats left also have to paint the inside of the boat.
i am planning on sanding the gunnel's to aluminum thats why there not painted 
the pink strip is just a tape line so i didnt get paint everywhere not gonna stay there


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2008)

Looking good man! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (May 3, 2008)

That blue looks good! Nice work! 8)


----------



## snowboardinmn (May 5, 2008)

well i finally got all the paint done after hours of sanding and what not. not its time to move on. would you guys do wiring first or decking. Also what do you thing would be the best way to deck this boat. AHHHHH so much to do so little time fishing opener this saturday.


----------



## Johnny5 (May 5, 2008)

How do you plan to deck with out a perch in bow for it rest on?


----------



## snowboardinmn (May 8, 2008)

well today i started on the decking i got quite a bit done. i still need to make vertical supports the open square in the middle is where a hatch will be. under the hatch is my deep cycle and a rubbermade tub that will fit quite a bit of tackle boxes. Below is just a couple views of what i got done today. All 2x2s are also sealed with thompsons water seal i am just wondering how many coats i should use. so far i have used two think thats enough?


----------



## Waterwings (May 8, 2008)

Nice framing! 8)


----------



## Johnny5 (May 8, 2008)

NICE! i like the triangulation of the framing i ran into the same trouble with my v-bottom(no support) so ive been holding off for some better ideas...do you think that a 200+ man could stand in the nose with no sagging?


----------



## snowboardinmn (May 8, 2008)

im not sure im still going to add vertical supports so i could not tell you


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 8, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## muskie man (May 8, 2008)

good good


----------



## snowboardinmn (May 13, 2008)

well i got some work done i added vertical supports to my deck. it is way way stronger that i could ever think it was going to be. i also extended the deck about 5 inches past the front seat. Thats where im planning to add my seat post. the picture of just the one beam is a support for my flat floor. tell me what you think


----------



## Ron42261 (May 13, 2008)

How did you attach your vertical supports to the boat??
Have you any pics that show the surports?
Im trin to figure out what Im gona do for my front deck in a V bottom

Thanks


----------



## Ron42261 (May 13, 2008)

Forgot what kind of plywood are you using and how thick is it?
Thanks Ron


----------



## muskie man (May 13, 2008)

oh ya!! =D>


----------



## snowboardinmn (May 13, 2008)

i used 1/2 green treated plywood then i water sealed it with thompsons water sealer.
and i used l brackets and some self tapping screws to attach them to the ribs sure ill get some pictures up for you v hull guys. v hulls are the way to go i say ha


----------



## snowboardinmn (May 22, 2008)

well i got carpet on and the front hatch on. i still need to add a fish finder and screw it all down. also need to do some more paint. the wood is a little warped but with hinges it should be fine


----------



## Old Bill (May 22, 2008)

That REALLY looks good!

All that hard work has certainly paid off for you!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2008)

Very nice! :beer:


----------



## Waterwings (May 22, 2008)

Great job! 8)


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 22, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## CountryRoad (Mar 3, 2011)

nice looking deck!


----------



## crazyrotts (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice boat! What paint and color did you use?


----------

